# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  تلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس // المريخ vs  الترجي – يوم دق النحاس

## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﻔﻰ
ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻠﺎﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ المصطفى

ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ الله
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ 4/18/2015
ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﻋﺰﻧﺎ ﺑﻨﺼﺮﻙ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻧﺼﺮﺍ ﻳﻜﻔﻞ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺎﺑﻂﺎﻝ
2015
ف ﻧﺤﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﻨﺼﺮﻙ ﻳﺎ الله
ﺍﺭﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺎﻛﻒ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ

اكــــــــان شُفْتينا في ساعـــــــة الدَرَكْ والخـــوف
ما بِنتْسلـــــــي بي المنفـــــوخ جُراب الصــــــــوف
نحن ألبِنْكــــاور أم قُوفــــــة ونَسُوقــــــــا رَدُوف
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﻆﻬﺮ ﻣﺒﺘﻮﺭ ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ
ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﻔﻪ ﺻﻠﺢ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ
ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﻛﺪﺍ


ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺎﻳﺎﻡ ﻧﺪﺍﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ// ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳخ VS ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ-ﻳﻮﻡ ﺩﻕ النحاس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر
بشرة خييييييير لانتصار مريخي كبير بإذن الله تعالى على الترجي ورجه رجا في القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم وفق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــم انصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــر المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا سلام ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا يا وش السعد والفرح المعبأ في المقل والوريد 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*وما النصر الا بأذن الله اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا ديسكو 
رقمي الواتساب 0129766744
عايزك ضروري
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم انصر المريخ يا رافع السماء بلا عمد ويا باسط الارض
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزرررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله وبثلاثية
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الله اكبر
بشرة خييييييير لانتصار مريخي كبير بإذن الله تعالى على الترجي ورجه رجا في القلعة الحمراء



Me tooooooooooooooooo go ahead Desco ..
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم انصر المريخ .. نتمناها ثلاثية نظيفة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*خرير دوماتو فوق عاج الرسن متلاقيه
 يا الغول النقيب سويلو سوق الساقيه
 بيت معز الخلا الفوق الكجر متاقيه
 عكرناها يا ام روبه النشوف الباقيه

 ***********
***********
***********


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لفخر البلد بنصر مؤزر باذن الله
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

خرير دوماتو فوق عاج الرسن متلاقيه
 يا الغول النقيب سويلو سوق الساقيه
 بيت معز الخلا الفوق الكجر متاقيه
 عكرناها يا ام روبه النشوف الباقيه

 ***********
***********
***********





ابشرررررررررر ابشررررررررر ابشررررررررر ......
*

----------


## UM OMAR

*إن شاء الله الوحد الاحد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد 
وبإذن الله الرحمن البر الرحيم
النصر حليفنا لبلوغ ربع نهائى الابطال
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بنصر   مؤزر يثلج الصدور...إن شاء الله تعالي .
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اللهم لا تكلنا الى عدو يثقل علينا ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا فيمتلكنا الغرور وعزة النفس بل نرجوك ونستعطفك ان تكلنا الى بابك الواسع برحمتك وبعدلك الذى لا يرام وبكنفك الاعلى وتحت ظلك الظليل وندعوك بسر اسمك الاعظم ان تنصرنا نصر مؤزرا لا يأتيه الباطل من فوقه او تحته وتبعد عنا كيد الكائدين وحسد الحاسدين وندعوك باسمك الذى لا يضر معه شئ فى السموات ولا فى الارض وانت العلى العظيم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اللهم لا تكلنا الى عدو يثقل علينا ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا فيمتلكنا الغرور وعزة النفس بل نرجوك ونستعطفك ان تكلنا الى بابك الواسع برحمتك وبعدلك الذى لا يرام وبكنفك الاعلى وتحت ظلك الظليل وندعوك بسر اسمك الاعظم ان تنصرنا نصر مؤزرا لا يأتيه الباطل من فوقه او تحته وتبعد عنا كيد الكائدين وحسد الحاسدين وندعوك باسمك الذى لا يضر معه شئ فى السموات ولا فى الارض وانت العلى العظيم






ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻳﺎ الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*

 ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اللهم لا تكلنا الى عدو يثقل علينا ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا فيمتلكنا الغرور وعزة النفس بل نرجوك ونستعطفك ان تكلنا الى بابك الواسع برحمتك وبعدلك الذى لا يرام وبكنفك الاعلى وتحت ظلك الظليل وندعوك بسر اسمك الاعظم ان تنصرنا نصر مؤزرا لا يأتيه الباطل من فوقه او تحته وتبعد عنا كيد الكائدين وحسد الحاسدين وندعوك باسمك الذى لا يضر معه شئ فى السموات ولا فى الارض وانت العلى العظيم



اللهم آمين يا رب العرش العظيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺩﻳﻞ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ

 جبل الثبات وكت القواسي بحبكن 
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم.نصرك.المبين.فى.كل.الميادين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*



*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*بِسْم الله والله اكبر
اللهم انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ  ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
36 ﺳﺎﻋه
يوم دق النحاس بارودنا سوا سحابة
والفرسان تصول في الحارة مابتتغابة
خاضوها ام لهيب جنياتنا نتفاشابا
ثابتين كالجبال فرسان داوس وحرابه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم المريخ نصرا يتيح له المرور
وانصر لاعبيه وادخل فى قلوبنا السرور
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين يا ناصر يا غفور
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لازم نهزم الترجى ونكسر كبرياءه الفارغ،،،
فريق الرشاوى التحكيمية تصريحات أفراد بعثته لا تخلو من تعالى فارغ،،
ويجب الرد عليهم،،،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم  انصر  المريخ  نصرا  مؤزرا    وثبت  اقدام  نجومه  وسدد سهامهم  تجاه  مرمى   الترجى  واعمى  بصيرة  نجوم  الترجى يارب  العالمين 
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اللهم انصر مريخ السودان  باااااااااذن الله النصر لنا 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزرررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*النصر من عندك ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ
ﻭﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ ﺍﺳﺎﻟﻚ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﺯﻕ ﺍﻟﻂﻴﻮﺭ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﺭﺯﻗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﺸﻴﺊﺗﻚ ﻧﺼﺮﺍ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﺍ ﻳﺆﻫﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
2015
ﻓﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ

ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺎﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ.
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم نسالك نصرك المؤزر --اللهم انصر المريخ -- اللهم انصر المريخ -- اللهم انصر المريخ -- اللهم تقبل دعواتنا اللهم امين يارب العالمين 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*


ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ
ﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻘﻴﻦ
ﻭﺑﻘﻠﺐ شجاع
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﺭﻣﺰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ
و ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻟﺎ ﺷﺮﻳﻚ ﻟﻪ

ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﻋﺰﻧﺎ
ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺑﺖ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ
ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﺗﻔﺎﺉﻝ

ﻧﺘﻀﺮﻉ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻟﺎ ﻣﺤﺎﻝ لنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*
*

----------


## العماري

*اللهمَّ نصرك نرجوها ثلاثية نظيفة على الاقل
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر لسودان المريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا





ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا الله وفقنا بالنصر والتاهل للمجموعات
يا الله افرح الصفوه بفوز الزعيم  اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*جمال سالم
رمضان - امير - علاء - مصعب
ايمن - سلمون - ضفر
كوفى - اوكرا
بكرى
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*التشكيلة من داخل الملعب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بِسْم اللة منصورين اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ختيت الطاقية مشيت الجامع وفى باب الجامع هبشت راسى لقيتو بعيد 
قلتا ياربى فى شنو 
هبشت هبشت لقيت نفسى لابس طاقيتين
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب النصر يارب هدف مبكر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*النذير بابكر على الرياضية الآن من داخل القلعة
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*دقيقتين حتى الآن
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻣﻤﺘﻠﺊ
ﻭﺍﻟﺎﻟﺎﻑ ﻓﻲ الخارج
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بطاقة صفراء لحسين الراقد
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ركلة مرمى لجمال سالم ومخالفة مع ايمن 
*

----------


## najma

*اي رااااابط يا ناس اذاعي فضائي اي رابط
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بطاقة صفراء ثانية للمباركى
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

اي رااااابط يا ناس اذاعي فضائي اي رابط



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AZxIdjPIZM
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة merrikhalsudan
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AZxIdjPIZM



تسسسسسسسسلم كتييييييير
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*


ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ

ﻧﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﺘﻚ ﻭﻧﺼﺮﻙ المبين
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*رأسية من سلمون جوار القائم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*المخالفة المريخية الرابعة
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻤﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ
ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ

ﺣﺴﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب هدف
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*10 د والتعادل السلبى
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*انفراد لنيانق يخلصها جمال سالم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المباراة الان على النيل الازرق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروك البث
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎﺭﺏ

ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻل ﺷﻨﻮ

ﺑﺸﺮﻭﻧﺎ

ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺒﺮ الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*  قووووووووووووووفوسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون علاء يوسف
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ

ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺯﺩ ﻭﺑﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻌﻤﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ

ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مبروووووك يا صفوه
يارب الثاني والثالث للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النور
					

مبروووووك يا صفوه
يارب الثاني والثالث للزعيم




ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ والخامس
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*الكوره على قناة النيل الازرق الان
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*الكوره على النيل الازرق الان
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الترجى ما جاى يلعب كورة،
جاى يضيع المباراة
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*[QUOTE=احمد محمد عوض;839490]الترجى ما جاى يلعب كورة،
جاى يضيع المباراة[شكلهم كده م قادرين يلعبوا وخاشهام رهبة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب عدم مجاراة لعيبة الترجي في طريقة اللعب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*علاء أخذ الأصفر الثاني دي مصيبة المباراة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصرنا ووفقنا للتاهل للمجموعات
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*االلهم نسالك نصر مريح يعبر بنا الي المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على غارزيتو اخراج ضفر اللى بدون مهام وادخال مهاجم صريح اذا اردنا الضغط على الترجى وتسجيل المزيد من الاهداف مع ملاحظة ان دفاع الترجى اضعف الخطوط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ارى إرجاع ضفر للجهة اليمنى ورمضان محور مع سلمون وإخراج اوكرا وادخال عبده جابر مهاجم تانى مع بكرى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى والتمنيات بمزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اول تبديل فى الترجى دخول الدربالى وخروج المباركى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك ونصرك المؤزر يا رب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 14 (14 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,محمد النور,الأبيض ضميرك,ابواسراء,جلال الزبير,حسن بدري,jamal85,Kamal Satti,mohammed_h_o,سلفاب عمر,osman ahmed,RED PLANET+
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك ونصرك المؤزر يا رب
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اصابة علاء يوسف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللاعب نيانج ده دبابة عديل
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*عودة علاء \ربع ساعة من الشولط التانى   التبديل التانى  للترجى  
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تهديفة حلوة من رمضان عجب يخرجها الحارس ركنية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة من اوكرا يخرجها الحارس بإعجوبة
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*20 دقيقة هذا وقت دخول عبده جابر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجمهور صامت صمت القبور
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة من كوفي يخرجها الحارس لركنية
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*خروج كوفى ودخول عبده جابر \كثرت  الركنتيا ت للترجى الله يستر \بطاقة لعبدو جابر من اول لمسة
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*نصف ساعة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك ونصرك المؤزر يا رب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضفر يضيع هدف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجمهور نايم يا ناس
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المريخ اضاع انتصار تاريخى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانغا بديل لرمضان عجب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك انتصار المريخ بهدف نظيف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (8 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,محمد عبده,الدسكو,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابواسراء,mohammed_h_o,osman ahmed
*

----------


## habashi

*الجمهور اليوم تعبان خالص
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وعقبال التاهل من تونس ان شاااااءالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النور

*الشوط الثاني فقط اضعنا اكثر من ثلاثة فرص مضمونه 
نسال الله ان نعوضعها في مبارات الرد فالترجي فريق اكثر من عادي 
ولكن يبدوا لاعبي الزعيم  كانوا اكثر شفقة واستعجال اضر بنا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله .. والله مباراة للذكري زمن طويل ما شفنا مريخ زي دا .. الف مبرؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤك
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*مبروك انتهت جولة بفوزنا.وباقى جولة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*مبروك انتهت جولة بفوزنا.وباقى جولة. الترجى. يمكن إحراز هدف.فيه.هناك.
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله بكرى ده يستاهل المليارين الإدفعت فيهو جاب بلنتى من مافى نفاثة بس ما شاء الله
*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم لك الحمد    النتيجة مهمة  ولكن الاهم كسر حاجز   فريق الترجي والهيلمانة العاملنها الهليلاب     كفريق بعد  دا     الامر امر ذهاب واياب      وهم مطالبين   بالهجوم ووبكريقووووول   يتم الباقي أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الحمد لله على النتئجه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الهلالاب ديل ماسكاهم الرجفة لى هسى لأنو آخر مباراة للترجى فى ام درمان فاز عليهم 0/1
*

----------

